# Need Help ( Nissan Radio Deck )



## VooDooMan (Apr 10, 2004)

Hello there guys and gals, This is my first post in here 
I recently got a radio deck from a friend, I gladly accepted since my deck is non CD player, Sadly this deck Nissan ( Model # F6FF-18c815-AA Part # 28185 0W001 ) does not seem to have color coded pins or wires, all it has is adapters, I assume its used to just directly connect it to the car, My car is not import though. I am not retarded when it comes to electronics, so if some would be willing to help me out, maybe tell me off the top of your head, or maybe schematics, I would greatly appreciate it!
The deck looks like this, almost same model number too, http://www.nissan-radio-repair.com/

Its the first one, Thank you guys and gals!


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

What kind of car do you have if you dont have an import? If it is not a nissan car I dont think it will work in another car. Im not sure what you are trying to do because MOST stock deck are designed to fit that car only and wont fit any other car even in the same family. 

I dont want to be a [email protected]& or anything but who told you that it will work? Maybe it will but even if it does, you will have to do a lot of wiring to make it work. Good luck.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

it will work, just have to find out what color the wires are from your car, and what color the wires are from the deck and cut/splice

If it is a DIN sized deck, and you have a DIN sized opening, it will work


----------



## Myke (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you have the original wiring harness? If you do, you can go to the local Wal Mart and buy the adapter for the type of vehicle that it came out of, plug it in and you should be able to go backwards into the pin-out and figure out the speakers and power. (take back the harness and get your money back...) or try the old Sams Photofacts route at the library.
Myke


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

agreed...either buy a wiring harness...or find someone who's good with electrical work
use a volt meter so test which wires have ~12/14.4volts going through them (power)
blue is usually power antenna
black = ground
and when u find the bundle of 8 speaker wires, keep the pairs together
a friend of mine taught me a useful trick to determine which speakers are which
get a AA battery (NEVER 9volt...only the 1.5v AA's) and put the bare wires on the ends of the battery...when u do, you'll hear static come out of that speaker...now granted...you dont want to do this ALOT (may damage speakers) but its useful for testing. once u do that ...mark each speaker, then the rest of the wires are easy (most are the same color as the wires on your new head unit, and you can use that schematic to finish the job


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> a friend of mine taught me a useful trick to determine which speakers are which
> get a AA battery (NEVER 9volt...only the 1.5v AA's) and put the bare wires on the ends of the battery...when u do, you'll hear static come out of that speaker...now granted...you dont want to do this ALOT (may damage speakers) but its useful for testing. once u do that ...mark each speaker, then the rest of the wires are easy (most are the same color as the wires on your new head unit, and you can use that schematic to finish the job


That works pretty well, there's also nothing wrong with using a 9v battery or doing it excessively, just so you know.

Yellow is normally permanent power, and red is normally switched power too


----------

